# Where Do I Get A 15+22mm Hand Ratchet Pipe Bender?



## carolan1929 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello,
Im trying to find a hand ratchet pipe bender-working in very constricted space and would be a lifesaver.
Sealey ak5061 looks good,but apparently have stopped making them -a good second hand one will do if i cant get a new one.

appreciate any help you can provide-will send you a few beers/cash equivalent if you help me out !

cheers!


----------

